

Reverse Logic - Lyrric
http://unabridged.merriam-webster.com/blog/2015/07/reverse-logic/

======
ams6110
_For increased accuracy, each page was keyed by two different typists in order
to identify and correct discrepancies_

This was a common practice used for systems that took data entry via punch
cards as well (during the punch-card era).

~~~
jsprogrammer
Modern practice for things that undergo a D-A-D transition is to include a
secondary (often lossy compressed) representation that can be used to validate
that the data was correctly replicated.

------
mdonahoe
I love that we can now achieve the same result with a single line of code

    
    
        >>> for backword in sorted(line[::-1].strip() for line in file('/usr/share/dict/words')): print backword[::-1]
    
    

and I wonder what ideas are tedious now that will be similarly trivial 80
years from now... probably biological ones

